# Mi presento



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.

Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.

Scusate lo sfogo, sono passati tanti mesi dal tradimento ma alle volte mi prende veramente lo sconforto che mi butta veramente giù.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> ...


Ora avete ricostruito? Lei si è pentita? E' cambiata con te?

Ops scusa: BENVENUTO


----------



## Diletta (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> ...



Ciao!
Capisco la tua incazzatura nei confronti del mondo, sarai incazzato nero anche con lei presumo.
Puoi darci qualche dettaglio sulla vicenda?
Siete ancora insieme?


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

Cacchio. 
Benvenuto.
e ora? quanto è durato il tradimento? 
state ancora insieme?
l'hai beccata tu o lei ha confessato?


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

Grazie del benvenuto. 

Stiamo ancora insieme, lei si dice pentitissima, ma io dentro mi sento ancora morto. Lei non è cambiata, alle volte sembra che faccia la parte dello "struzzo", meglio nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia che affrontare il problema. Io tutt'ora la sprono, la "minaccio" (una minaccia in senso buono, per metetrle paura, per darle l'input di fare qualcosa), invece nulla......nulla di nulla. E se le chiedo:......ma tu mi ami?? lei mi risponde:.....sei tutta la mia vita, quello che ho fatto è una grande cazzata.
Stiamo affrontando anche l'esperienza Terapista, ci segue a tutti e due da 4 mesi circa. Proposto da me a lei, per aiutare lei.......anche se quello da aiutare ero io. Cosa ne è emerso?? Che quella da sistemare è lei, non io.....anzi mi è stato consigliato dalla professionista di essere più egoista e pensare più a me.......pensa te.

Ero stufo......ho tradito anche io, mi sono messo al suo stesso livello. Da questa pseudo relazione non ci trovo nulla che mi faccia stare bene, anzi, uno schifo proprio, solo sesso. Inconsciamente ho voluto vendicarmi, ma non una vendetta fisica per ripagare la sua, ma psicologica.....una sorta di "premio" per quello che ho fatto e sto facendo per lei.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto.
> 
> Stiamo ancora insieme, lei si dice pentitissima, ma io dentro mi sento ancora morto. Lei non è cambiata, alle volte sembra che faccia la parte dello "struzzo", meglio nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia che affrontare il problema. Io tutt'ora la sprono, la "minaccio" (una minaccia in senso buono, per metetrle paura, per darle l'input di fare qualcosa), invece nulla......nulla di nulla. E se le chiedo:......ma tu mi ami?? lei mi risponde:.....sei tutta la mia vita, quello che ho fatto è una grande cazzata.
> Stiamo affrontando anche l'esperienza Terapista, ci segue a tutti e due da 4 mesi circa. Proposto da me a lei, per aiutare lei.......anche se quello da aiutare ero io. Cosa ne è emerso?? Che quella da sistemare è lei, non io.....anzi mi è stato consigliato dalla professionista di essere più egoista e pensare più a me.......pensa te.
> ...


Tradire così non ha senso. Ti serve solo a farti del male. 
Avrebbe dovuto almeno essere qualcosa che ti ripagasse.
Non vedo da parte di lei molta voglia di cambiare,


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

ma scusate.... lei è fredda.
Lo è sempre stata. 
Perchè dovrebbe cambiare? 
Non è nella sua natura.. lui lo sapeva... ha scelto lei la ama ancora...
Non è più ovvio pensare che sotto quell'aspetto non siano affini? 
Se sei una fredda lo sarai sempre, magari a lui piace anche proprio questo.... il doverla rincorrere sempre...

Tradirla? non è servito a nulla... è lei che ti piace rincorrere.. non qualcun altro... 

Quello che mi piacerebbe capire: quali sono le "giustificazioni" che lei ha dato per il tradimento?


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

ciao benvenuto,

ma lo hai scoperto tu che ti ha tradito o ha confessato?

....ecco... tradire per ripicca è stata una cazzata...ti sei fatto solo altro male,


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tradire così non ha senso. Ti serve solo a farti del male.
> Avrebbe dovuto almeno essere qualcosa che ti ripagasse.
> *Non vedo da parte di lei molta voglia di cambiar*e,



in cosa dovrebbe cambiare? mi pare che lui abbia detto che lei è sempre stata cosi...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> in cosa dovrebbe cambiare? mi pare che lui abbia detto che lei è sempre stata cosi...


E' sempre stata così però poi l'ha tradito. Nel momento in cui vuoi riconquistarlo o ci tieni a lui, se capisci che ha necessità di un tuo atteggiamento diverso, forse un tantino puoi modificarti. O no?


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' sempre stata così però poi l'ha tradito. Nel momento in cui vuoi riconquistarlo o ci tieni a lui, se capisci che ha necessità di un tuo atteggiamento diverso, forse un tantino puoi modificarti. O no?


bisogna vedere perchè lo ha tradito....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna vedere perchè lo ha tradito....


Vero...


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' sempre stata così però poi l'ha tradito. Nel momento in cui vuoi riconquistarlo o ci tieni a lui, se capisci che ha necessità di un tuo atteggiamento diverso, forse un tantino puoi modificarti. O no?


Non giustifico il tradimento di lei, né tantomeno quello per ripicca di lui, ma sono sintomi di un disagio profondo, a mio modesto avviso, che la coppia non riesce ad affrontare.
Io credo che amare qualcuno sia amarlo per quello che è e non per quello che vorremmo che sia, anche se a una richiesta specifica, amare possa dare la forza di modificarsi...


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. *Marito molto presente* in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi m*iglioro sempre di più* *(come se prima non bastasse)* com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in *confronto ai benefici di stare con lei* e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un* motivo* per tradire......sempre.
> ...





Homer ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuto.
> 
> Stiamo ancora insieme, lei si dice pentitissima, ma io dentro mi sento ancora morto. Lei non è cambiata, alle volte sembra che faccia la parte dello "struzzo", meglio nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia che affrontare il problema. Io tutt'ora la sprono, la "minaccio" (una minaccia in senso buono, per metetrle paura, per darle l'input di fare qualcosa), invece nulla......nulla di nulla. E se le chiedo:......ma tu mi ami?? lei mi risponde:.....sei tutta la mia vita, quello che ho fatto è una grande cazzata.
> Stiamo affrontando anche l'esperienza Terapista, ci segue a tutti e due da 4 mesi circa. Proposto da me a lei, per aiutare lei.......anche se quello da aiutare ero io. Cosa ne è emerso?? Che quella da sistemare è lei, non io.....anzi mi è stato consigliato dalla professionista di essere più egoista e pensare più a me.......pensa te.
> ...


benvenuto Homer..
io vorrei farti delle domande..

ti descrivi come marito presente in continuo miglioramento, da cosa lo deduci? usi un tuo metro per misurare la tua bravura come marito? o te lo dice lei? perché una che ti tradisce è probabile, e dico probabile eh, che non sia d'accordo. (poi che non te lo dica, che lei sbagli sono tutte verità. ma intanto pensa al tuo, al suo ci arriviamo dopo)

quali sono i benefici che hai a stare con lei? cosa significa che stai con lei perchè ci sono dei benefici? non mi è chiaro questo punto.

tu lo sai il motivo per il quale lei ti ha tradito?

veniamo alle parti che ho sottolineato in rosso..
non credo che quello sia il modo giusto per seguire il consiglio del tuo terapista (essere più egoista)
comunque, pensavi di meritarti di tradirla, che questo non ha senso credo tu lo abbia già capito. ma lei lo sa che la hai tradita? come ha reagito? 

inoltre, dici che è sempre stata freddina, ma come avete fatto fino ad ora? avete vissuto di compromessi? e ora ti sei stufato di sopportare il suo carattere?


----------



## zanna (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non giustifico il tradimento di lei, né tantomeno quello per ripicca di lui, ma sono sintomi di un disagio profondo, a mio modesto avviso, che la coppia non riesce ad affrontare.
> *Io credo che amare qualcuno sia amarlo per quello che è e non per quello che vorremmo che sia*, anche se a una richiesta specifica, *amare possa dare la forza di modificarsi*...


:bacioer il primo neretto.

:yoga: per il secondo neretto


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Tradire così non ha senso. Ti serve solo a farti del male. *
> Avrebbe dovuto almeno essere qualcosa che ti ripagasse.
> Non vedo da parte di lei molta voglia di cambiare,


Infatti, non ha portato nessun valore aggiunto a come mi sentivo, schifo prima e schifo adesso. Forse ho trovato un piccolo granello insignificante di autostima, mettiamola così.




> ciao benvenuto,
> 
> *ma lo hai scoperto tu che ti ha tradito o ha confessato?*
> 
> *....ecco... tradire per ripicca è stata una cazzata...ti sei fatto solo altro male*,


Primo neretto: scoperto io
Secondo neretto: leggi sopra



farfalla ha detto:


> E' sempre stata così però poi l'ha tradito. Nel  momento in cui vuoi riconquistarlo o ci tieni a lui, se capisci che ha  necessità di un tuo atteggiamento diverso, forse un tantino puoi  modificarti. O no?



Ecco qui ci hai preso in piano, ma proprio in pieno, un condensato del mio pensioro ed è questo che mi fa arrovellare il cervello. Mi vuoi riconquistare come dici a parole......fallo anche con i fatti. Ci ho provato io dopo quello che mi hai fatto, perchè non lo fai anche te?? 



Simy ha detto:


> bisogna vedere perchè lo ha tradito....


La verità non la saprò mai, facendo un sunto delle sue giustificazioni e delle poche cose che riesco a sapere dalla terapista (le nostre sedute sono individuali), il motivo principale è stata la voglia di evadere da qualcosa e da qualcuno, vedere cosa c'era lì fuori, accorgersi che li fuori ci sono solo squali e rientrare con la coda in mezzo alle gambe a casa. E si è scoperto che questo suo disagio interiore deriva principalmente dalla sua famiglia di origine in cui gli aggettivi amore e affetto non sapevano nemmeno dove stessero di casa, genitori rigidi, che pretendevano e non davano mai (ed io l'ho sempre saputo fin dal fidanzamento che aveva dei genitori di merda). Con il matrimonio, come marito e come padre ho sempre dato il massimo per sopperire a queste mancanze affettive non facendole mancare nulla ed i risultati li leggete con i vostri occhi. Per questo sono scoglionatissimo.....



lolapal ha detto:


> Non giustifico il tradimento di lei, né tantomeno  quello per ripicca di lui, ma sono sintomi di un disagio profondo, a  mio modesto avviso, che la coppia non riesce ad affrontare.
> *Io credo che amare qualcuno sia amarlo per quello che è e non per quello  che vorremmo che sia, anche se a una richiesta specifica, amare possa  dare la forza di modificarsi...*


Infatti, io lo amata per quello che era, ad un certo punto ho pensato che era inutile insistere, lei era così e la dovevo accettare così anche se, e qui permettimi di dirlo, io per lei ho modificato molto di me. Ho tirato una linea come si fa a scuola ed ho visto quanto mi dava mia moglie e quanto mi toglieva. Il risultato?? Nettamente a favore di tenermela. Adesso dopo quello che mi ha fatto, tutti i suio piccoli difetti e sopratutto grandi difetti, a cui prima non davo nessun peso, adesso mi pesano come macigni sullo stomaco. LEI DEVE CAMBIARE, ME LO DEVE!!!



dimmidinò ha detto:


> benvenuto Homer..
> io vorrei farti delle domande..
> 
> *ti descrivi come marito presente in continuo miglioramento, da  cosa lo deduci? usi un tuo metro per misurare la tua bravura come  marito? *o te lo dice lei? perché una che ti tradisce è  probabile, e dico probabile eh, che non sia d'accordo. (poi che non te  lo dica, che lei sbagli sono tutte verità. ma intanto pensa al tuo, al  suo ci arriviamo dopo)
> ...



Neretto: se i muri di casa mia potessero parlare. Non so come spiegartelo. Come se continuassi a plasmarmi in funzione delle sue esigenze. Ho e avevo degli amici che si sono lasciati e il denominatore comune delle separazioni era il sentirsi trascurati come moglie dal proprio marito. Ecco, io mi sono sempre ripromesso che questo a me non doveva mai succedere (inteso nel senso di trascurare mia moglie). Piccoli gesti quotidiani, piccole parole, ma farla sentire sempre presente nella mia vita. Anniversari, fiori, inviti a cena, regali a sorpresa, ti voglio bene, ti amo e tante cosettine che la facevano sentire sempre desiderata. Lei apprezzava. La stessa terapista mi ha detto che io ho esagerato nel farla sentire troppo "regina", portandola a dare tutto troppo per scontato ( e qui richiamo e quoto il posto di ULTIMO), che devo metterla in guardia che non sono di ferro....
Lei non sa che l'ho tradita anche se, ho il sospetto (ma è solo una mia sega mentale), che lei pensi che dopo quello che ha fatto un colpo così glielo possa tirare


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Infatti, non ha portato nessun valore aggiunto a come mi sentivo, schifo prima e schifo adesso. Forse ho trovato un piccolo granello insignificante di autostima, mettiamola così.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi chiedo come tu possa pretendere che lei cambi. non ha senso che lei cambi perchè te lo deve! lei non riesce a capire che deve cambiare nemmeno a seguito di un evento traumatico quale quello del tradimento.. onestamente, non vedo volontà di cambiare. lo hai detto tu stesso, la hai sempre accettata per quello che è.. lei è consapevole di questo e non ha motivo di cambiare. se solo tu le facessi capire fino a che punto il suo comportamento ha condizionato i tuoi cambiamenti. sei arrivato a tradirla anche tu, e non mi pare che sia un comportamento "nelle tue corde" da come ti descrivi. il suo carattere freddo e il suo comportamento sbagliato ha modificato te stesso nel tuo modo di fare e nel tuo modo di essere. lei dovrebbe saperlo. forse non si rende conto che impatto ha lei su di te, sulla tua vita, sulla vostra vita.. perchè, come hai detto, da tanto per scontato.. non mette nemmeno in conto eventuali tue reazioni...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> ...


Ecco ora capisco le tue frasi dell'altro 3D. Mi tengo fuori da questo, solo una domanda, quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento/i


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bisogna vedere perchè lo ha tradito....





farfalla ha detto:


> Vero...



Mi spiegate questi due passaggi? 

Vi prego io non voglio innescare altre polemiche, ma davvero non le capisco se non solo in un contesto, evito di scrivere quale, attendo invece delle risposte.


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> *mi chiedo come tu possa pretendere che lei cambi*. non ha senso che lei cambi perchè te lo deve! lei non riesce a capire che deve cambiare nemmeno a seguito di un evento traumatico quale quello del tradimento.. onestamente, non vedo volontà di cambiare. lo hai detto tu stesso, la hai sempre accettata per quello che è.. lei è consapevole di questo e non ha motivo di cambiare. se solo tu le facessi capire fino a che punto il suo comportamento ha condizionato i tuoi cambiamenti. sei arrivato a tradirla anche tu, e non mi pare che sia un comportamento "nelle tue corde" da come ti descrivi. il suo carattere freddo e il suo comportamento sbagliato ha modificato te stesso nel tuo modo di fare e nel tuo modo di essere. lei dovrebbe saperlo. forse non si rende conto che impatto ha lei su di te, sulla tua vita, sulla vostra vita.. perchè, come hai detto, da tanto per scontato.. non mette nemmeno in conto eventuali tue reazioni...



Ho dovuto ingoiare un boccone molto amaro, il suo tradimento. Perciò se lei dice che f_arebbe carte false per rimanere con me tutta la vita dopo quello che ha fatto_ (Cit. mia moglie), DEVE CAMBIARE, l'ho fatto io e lo DEVE fare anche lei. Ci si rimette in gioco, lo si fa insieme. Non da solo.....
Si, il tradimento non è da me, mai tradito una mia partner ne tantomeno mia moglie. Non mi ha dato niente perchè forse niente cercavo. Stop

Sul rosso, ti quoto in pieno!!!


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco ora capisco le tue frasi dell'altro 3D. Mi tengo fuori da questo, solo una domanda, quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento/i


Un anno e mezzo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spiegate questi due passaggi?
> 
> Vi prego io non voglio innescare altre polemiche, ma davvero non le capisco se non solo in un contesto, evito di scrivere quale, attendo invece delle risposte.


semplicembnte ci domandavamo perchè con un marito così "perfetto" (almeno per come si descrive) lei lo avesse tradito


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> semplicembnte ci domandavamo perchè con un marito così "perfetto" (almeno per come si descrive) lei lo avesse tradito



Scritta così sembra tanto da presa per il culo, tant'è. Avevo messo in conto che potevate "leggermi" come marito perfetto. Spesso, ed aggiungo giustamente, si è portati a scrivere sulla base delle proprie esperienze, pertanto, da chi non ha mai toccato con mano la figura del marito "perfetto" (che brutta questa parola, io la modificherei in un bravo marito e molto attento), non crede possa mai esistere un figura del genere in una famiglia. Certo, potrei stare qui a cantarmela come meglio mi conviene, ma a questo punto, se il motivo della mia presenza sul forum è avere dei consigli, spunti, idee per aiutarmi (gratuitamente, visto che la terapista mi costa una fucilata), forse sarebbe meglio raccontare il più possibile la verita su di me in modo che le vostre risposte siano il più possibile pennellate sulla mia persona. Non trovi??


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> semplicembnte ci domandavamo perchè con un marito così "perfetto" (almeno per come si descrive) lei lo avesse tradito


Dimenticavo, il motivo del suo tradimento l'ho scritto prima, magari ti è sfuggito


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Scritta così sembra tanto da presa per il culo, tant'è. Avevo messo in conto che potevate "leggermi" come marito perfetto. Spesso, ed aggiungo giustamente, si è portati a scrivere sulla base delle proprie esperienze, pertanto, da chi non ha mai toccato con mano la figura del marito "perfetto" (che brutta questa parola, io la modificherei in un bravo marito e molto attento), non crede possa mai esistere un figura del genere in una famiglia. Certo, potrei stare qui a cantarmela come meglio mi conviene, ma a questo punto, se il motivo della mia presenza sul forum è avere dei consigli, spunti, idee per aiutarmi (gratuitamente, visto che la terapista mi costa una fucilata), forse sarebbe meglio raccontare il più possibile la verita su di me in modo che le vostre risposte siano il più possibile pennellate sulla mia persona. Non trovi??


hai citato il post di un altro, però dato che anche io ho tirato in ballo la storia del marito perfetto ti dico perchè lo ho fatto.
non tanto perchè io non creda che tu ce l'abbia davvero messa tutta. ma quanto piuttosto perchè vorrei farti riflettere sul fatto che tua moglie può trovarsi in disaccordo su questo punto. dal tuo punto di vista puoi non farle mancare nulla. ma bisognerebbe vedere lei cosa vuole per sapere cosa darle. tu hai deciso di non farle mancare nulla dal tuo punto di vista. e questo è assolutamente meritevole, perché ti sei impegnato, hai fatto tutto quello che era in tuo potere per farla stare meglio. e come si dice: di quello che c'è, non manca niente! ma perchè una dovrebbe aver bisogno di evadere da una situazione perfetta? con questo non voglio colpevolizzarti. ma mi pare impossibile che questa sia impazzita e abbia voluto rovinare una vita perfetta.. 

ma il suo tradimento è stato una sola occasione oppure una relazione vera e propria?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Scritta così sembra tanto da presa per il culo, tant'è. Avevo messo in conto che potevate "leggermi" come marito perfetto. Spesso, ed aggiungo giustamente, si è portati a scrivere sulla base delle proprie esperienze, pertanto, da chi non ha mai toccato con mano la figura del marito "perfetto" (che brutta questa parola, io la modificherei in un bravo marito e molto attento), non crede possa mai esistere un figura del genere in una famiglia. Certo, potrei stare qui a cantarmela come meglio mi conviene, ma a questo punto, se il motivo della mia presenza sul forum è avere dei consigli, spunti, idee per aiutarmi (gratuitamente, visto che la terapista mi costa una fucilata), forse sarebbe meglio raccontare il più possibile la verita su di me in modo che le vostre risposte siano il più possibile pennellate sulla mia persona. Non trovi??



No no nessuna presa per il culo. E mi scuso se lo hai percepito così.
Dalla tua descrizione sembri davvero il marito ideale e quindi il domandarci perchè ti ha tradito è venuto spontaneo. 
Di seguito l'hai anche chiarito
Non ho motivo per dubitare di quello che dici


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Homer,

oggi interpreto in modo strano le cose ... 
ci provo ugualmente ... perché, mi sono rivista. 

il mio compagno per tantissimi anni, mi spronava in un certo senso. 
per lui ero (sono) bellissima, con tante qualità ... e voleva che le facessi emergere di più. 
da una parte diceva, sei il motore ... il pilastro, dall'altra, potresti dare e fare talmente di più. 
non sono il tipo. non cerco riconoscenze ... 
poi si lamentava anche sul fatto, che sono "freddolina", cioè, mi svegliavo prima di lui,
e saltavo fuori dal letto ... oppure, le coccole ... si mi piacciono, ma ogni tanto, non troppe. 
non posso farci niente ... ho qualcosa di elettrico ... soprattutto dopo l'atto, la testa scoppia,
sono piena di idee, grinta e esplodevo ... lo dovevo dire e alzarmi e fare ... 

questo starmi a dosso ... ti giuro, ha portato che io ho come costruito una vita accanto alla coppia. 
allora, ne parlai e glielo ho anche detto ... lui ha accettato (niente tradimenti ... solo seguire le mie passioni). 

ti soffoca, ti frena ... ti fa sentire non apprezzata per quello che si è. 
sapevo, che lui mi vuole un bene dell'anima ... e voleva in un certo senso, che tutti vedessero ... 
ma a me, non interessava ... non sapevo gestire certe cose. non sono il tipo. 

forse, tua moglie ... proprio in questo si sente non vista ... 

per il fatto che ha tradito ... certo, vi è poco da dire, non va bene ... per nulla. 
ma hai recuperato alla grande. perciò, vi rimane il lavoro di coppia ... 

sienne


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> hai citato il post di un altro, però dato che anche io ho tirato in ballo la storia del marito perfetto ti dico perchè lo ho fatto.
> non tanto perchè io non creda che tu ce l'abbia davvero messa tutta. ma quanto piuttosto perchè vorrei farti riflettere sul fatto che tua moglie può trovarsi in disaccordo su questo punto. dal tuo punto di vista puoi non farle mancare nulla. ma bisognerebbe vedere lei cosa vuole per sapere cosa darle. tu hai deciso di non farle mancare nulla dal tuo punto di vista. e questo è assolutamente meritevole, perché ti sei impegnato, hai fatto tutto quello che era in tuo potere per farla stare meglio. e come si dice: di quello che c'è, non manca niente! ma perchè una dovrebbe aver bisogno di evadere da una situazione perfetta? con questo non voglio colpevolizzarti. ma mi pare impossibile che questa sia impazzita e abbia voluto rovinare una vita perfetta..
> 
> ma il suo tradimento è stato una sola occasione oppure una relazione vera e propria?


Che cavolo le sia passato per la testa, oltre quello che ho già scritto, non mi è dato sapere. Perchè forse non lo sa nemmeno lei. Tra tutte le frignacce che mi ha raccontato, non ha mai citato le parole _marito assente o padre assente_ è questo è già un punto a mia favore, anzi mi ha sempre, e lo fa tutt'ora ma adesso ha tutt'altro altro sapore, elogiato per l'impegno e l'amore che metto in famiglia. Io, essendo molto razionale, continuo a ricercare motivi concreti al suo tradimento, non riesco ad accontentrami con parole tipo: farfalle nello stomaco, ormoni, etc.....poi magari può anche essere, sarò limitato io, ma il beneficio del dubbio mi rimane comunque.

La sua relazione è durata 4/5 mesi


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no nessuna presa per il culo. E mi scuso se lo hai percepito così.
> Dalla tua descrizione sembri davvero il marito ideale e quindi il domandarci perchè ti ha tradito è venuto spontaneo.
> Di seguito l'hai anche chiarito
> Non ho motivo per dubitare di quello che dici



Ok Farfalla, ammetto di essere stato precipitoso nella risposta, ma è da qualche giorno che sono un pò "inverso" perchè questa brutta storia ciclicamente mi torna in testa e mi rendo conto di essere un pò acido con tutti. Adesso ho capito che la tua risposta non era ironica. Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ok Farfalla, ammetto di essere stato precipitoso nella risposta, ma è da qualche giorno che sono un pò "inverso" perchè questa brutta storia ciclicamente mi torna in testa e mi rendo conto di essere un pò acido con tutti. Adesso ho capito che la tua risposta non era ironica. Grazie


Assolutamente capibile.


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Homer,
> 
> oggi interpreto in modo strano le cose ...
> ci provo ugualmente ... perché, mi sono rivista.
> ...



Diciamo che nel mio immaginario di tradito la vedo così, seguimi:

- Ci conosciamo...
- Io ho dei difetti, tu hai dei difetti
- Con il tempo e tanto amore IO, plasmo, limo, smusso questi difetti perchè lo trovo corretto in primis nei tuoi confronti e poi, sono certo che questo mio atteggiamento possa essere l'ingrediente giusto per un amore PER TUTTA LA VITA 
- Con il tempo LEI non fai niente per migliorare i suoi difetti
- Molto spesso nel corso degli anni parliamo (io parlo, io tiro fuori l'argomento) dei suoi difetti, cosa mi piacerebbe, cosa non piacerebbe, cosa mi renderebbe felice e cosa no, lei mi riempie di promesse ma non muove un dito.
- Passano gli anni e ormai capisco che le sue sono solo promesse da "marinaio", mi rassegno all'idea che non avrò mai riscontro alle mie richieste.
- Accetto a malincuore questo "status" perchè ha tante altre qualità e poi l'amore non si può fermare al primo intoppo.
- *Lei mi tradisce* senza SE e senza MA, la scopro e torna come un cagnolino nella cuccia.
- La "riprendo" anche se, il suo gesto, mi ha completamente sconvolto e lasciato strascichi pesanti sulla mia persona, molto pesanti.
- Le dico: Bene, ora dopo quello che hai fatto e, sono convinto non mi meritavo, anche tu sistemi quello che hai sempre promesso di sistemare e non ha mai sistemato.
- Buio totale, testa sotto la sabbia e meno se ne parla del suo gesto e meglio è per lei (e alle volte anche per me)
- E' ritornata a fare e comportarsi ESATTAMENTE come prima del tradimento, come se fosse stato solo una sgambetto nel percorso di coppia, senza darle il giusto peso.
- IO NON CI STO, cornuto e mazziato NO!!


----------



## dimmidinò (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mio immaginario di tradito la vedo così, seguimi:
> 
> - Ci conosciamo...
> - Io ho dei difetti, tu hai dei difetti
> ...


certo che messa così, pare che tu abbia fatto di tutto, ti sei impegnato, sei cambiato, non le hai fatto mancare niente.. lei ti tradisce e peggio ancora continua a fregarsene beatamente di quello che le chiedi.. mi domando, cosa ci state insieme fare?.. nemmeno la terapia funziona.. si può anche iniziare a concepire l'idea che sia "finita la benzina".. mi spiego?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> semplicembnte ci domandavamo perchè con un marito così "perfetto" (almeno per come si descrive) lei lo avesse tradito


Quindi dei comportamenti scorretti portano a tradire? devono portare a tradire, vuoi dire questo?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi dei comportamenti scorretti portano a tradire? devono portare a tradire, vuoi dire questo?


Devono assolutamente no. Possono portare a farlo si.


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Devono assolutamente no. Possono portare a farlo si.



quoto.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mio immaginario di tradito la vedo così, seguimi:
> 
> - Ci conosciamo...
> - Io ho dei difetti, tu hai dei difetti
> ...



Ciao Homer,

premetto una cosa: 
non sto giustificando lei. mi sono solo rivista. 
e nella mia storia, a tradire, non sono stata io. 

volevo solo dire, che a volte, può sembrare una cosa facile per l'altro, voler migliorare qualcuno in qualcosa. 
per me, sono state cose ... che con tutta la buona volontà, non sono capace. 
non sono il tipo ... e forse, neanche lei. questo forse, bisogna riconoscere e basta. 
ti ha spiegato, perché ha promesso (lo facevo pure io, affinché poi, mi sono accorta, che non va)
perché non lo fa? perché promette e poi non ci riesce o non ci prova? 
forse, non ne è capace ... forse, non sa neanche dove iniziare. 

ora non so, di cosa si tratta. 
nel mio caso, proprio di tratti del carattere ... non funziona. 
non sono una che si mette in mostra ... so parlare, so tante cose,
ma non sento la necessità, di definirmi secondo queste cose ...
(lui ... viene dall'alta borghesia ... a certe cose, ci tengono).

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Devono assolutamente no. Possono portare a farlo si.


Ah, portarlo a fare si? perchè vogliamo dare allora un indice e dei voti a cosa può portare a farlo dando quindi il consenso superando un certo voto, il consenso al tradimento?


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> certo che messa così, pare che tu abbia fatto di tutto, ti sei impegnato, sei cambiato, non le hai fatto mancare niente.. lei ti tradisce e peggio ancora continua a fregarsene beatamente di quello che le chiedi.. mi domando, cosa ci state insieme fare?.. nemmeno la terapia funziona.. si può anche iniziare a concepire l'idea che sia "finita la benzina".. mi spiego?


E' questo che mi fa più incazzare in assoluto, la superficialità con cui lei ha gestito l'evento, una cosa veramente disarmante. Premetto, i suoi difetti non sono difetti che ti sconvolgono l'esistenza, però, con il senno di poi, adesso per me sono diventati macigni.

Questo per dirvene una, l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa al cellulare, era un continuo, Ti Amo, Ti aspettiamo a casa, cosa vuoi che ti prepari, non vediamo l'ora di vederti......tutta così!! Certo mi fa piacere questo, ma non è quello che voglio. Voglio che sia più affettuosa, che mi prenda la mano, che si avvicini lei a darmi un bacio, voglio essere desiderato 1000% di più rispetto a prima, me lo deve, la voglio sentire più vicina, che mi chieda cos'ho nel momento del bisogno, che mi aiuti. E forse, dopo tutto questo, non la perdonerò comunque ma mi ha dato un "segnale" di VERO pentimento, un segnale di "cambiamento" che non hai mai fatto. Questo suo tornare alla normalità mi fa incazzare da morire.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah, portarlo a fare si? perchè vogliamo dare allora un indice e dei voti a cosa può portare a farlo dando quindi il consenso superando un certo voto, il consenso al tradimento?



No. Ma sinceramente rinuncio a spiegartelo
Nessuno sta facendo l'ode al tradimento


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao homer benvenuto, certo non è facile capire il comportamento di tua moglie almeno da ciò che leggo, ma la sua terapista che dice  di lei, ne sei a conoscenza ?


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ma sinceramente rinuncio a spiegartelo
> Nessuno sta facendo l'ode al tradimento



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> E' questo che mi fa più incazzare in assoluto, la superficialità con cui lei ha gestito l'evento, una cosa veramente disarmante. Premetto, i suoi difetti non sono difetti che ti sconvolgono l'esistenza, però, con il senno di poi, adesso per me sono diventati macigni.
> 
> Questo per dirvene una, l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa al cellulare, era un continuo, Ti Amo, Ti aspettiamo a casa, cosa vuoi che ti prepari, non vediamo l'ora di vederti......tutta così!! Certo mi fa piacere questo, ma non è quello che voglio. Voglio che sia più affettuosa, che mi prenda la mano, che si avvicini lei a darmi un bacio, voglio essere desiderato 1000% di più rispetto a prima, me lo deve, la voglio sentire più vicina, che mi chieda cos'ho nel momento del bisogno, che mi aiuti. E forse dopo tutto questo non la perdonerò comunque ma mi hai dato un "segnale" di VERO pentimento, un segnale di "cambiamento" che non hai mai fatto. Questo suo tornare alla normalità mi fa incazzare da morire.


Tu e Simba a parti inverse oggi mi avete decisamente scosso. 
Scusa riflessione personale


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao homer benvenuto, certo non è facile capire il comportamento di tua moglie almeno da ciò che leggo, ma la sua terapista che dice  di lei, ne sei a conoscenza ?


La terapista non mi dice nulla, penso per segreto professionale. Io ogni tanto ci provo a chiederle qualcosa ma capisco dalle sue risposte che "glissa" l'argomento. Ha detto che quando lo riterrà opportuno ci farà confrontare e parleremo a "sei occhi".......mi fa paura questa cosa, poi magari scoprirò che mi ha tradito perche mi puzzavano le ascelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu e Simba a parti inverse oggi mi avete decisamente scosso.
> Scusa riflessione personale



Addirittura....??? Scosso in bene o in male??


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> La terapista non mi dice nulla, penso per segreto professionale. Io ogni tanto ci provo a chiederle qualcosa ma capisco dalle sue risposte che "glissa" l'argomento. Ha detto che quando lo riterrà opportuno ci farà confrontare e parleremo a "sei occhi".......mi fa paura questa cosa, poi magari scoprirò che mi ha tradito perche mi puzzavano le ascelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buonasera,per me.nuovo utente....... e se ti dicesse''ha tradito senza un perche''????


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera,per me.nuovo utente....... e se ti dicesse''ha tradito senza un perche''????



Carissimo Lothar, a quella risposta ci stiamo lentamente arrivando.....e la mia parte razionale dice che è impossibile, c'è sempre un perchè nelle cose


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Carissimo Lothar, a quella risposta ci stiamo lentamente arrivando.....e la mia parte razionale dice che è impossibile, c'è sempre un perchè nelle cose


carissimo Homer,allora io sono caso clinico..perche'tradisco proprio cosi'.senza un cavolo di perche'.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> E' questo che mi fa più incazzare in assoluto, la superficialità con cui lei ha gestito l'evento, una cosa veramente disarmante. Premetto, i suoi difetti non sono difetti che ti sconvolgono l'esistenza, però, con il senno di poi, adesso per me sono diventati macigni.
> 
> Questo per dirvene una, l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa al cellulare, era un continuo, Ti Amo, Ti aspettiamo a casa, cosa vuoi che ti prepari, non vediamo l'ora di vederti......tutta così!! Certo mi fa piacere questo, ma non è quello che voglio. Voglio che sia più affettuosa, che mi prenda la mano, che si avvicini lei a darmi un bacio, voglio essere desiderato 1000% di più rispetto a prima, me lo deve, la voglio sentire più vicina, che mi chieda cos'ho nel momento del bisogno, che mi aiuti. E forse, dopo tutto questo, non la perdonerò comunque ma mi ha dato un "segnale" di VERO pentimento, un segnale di "cambiamento" che non hai mai fatto. Questo suo tornare alla normalità mi fa incazzare da morire.



Le differenze di atteggiamento tra un tradito e un traditore stanno sopratutto in questo," il traditore vuole ritornare alla normalità". Il tradito una volta soddisfatto delle domande e dei perchè, deve darci un taglio! deve lavorare su se stesso acquistando quella stima che oscilla paurosamente, e questo tua moglie non potrà mai capirlo, nè tu potrai mai spiegarglielo, bisogna provarlo per capirlo.

Lavora su te stesso, conta quello inizialmente, dopo potrai lavorare sulla coppia in maniera più obiettiva, nel frattempo tua moglie "nelle sue modalità" deve starti accanto se vuole te. Dipende tantissimo da tua moglie e da te a saper apprezzare quello che lei riesce a darti, senza che tu costantemente pensi al tradimento, concentrati sul presente, non sul passato.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

su di me, non ci ho lavorato ...
col tradimento, non centro nulla. 
una scelta sua ... che se la veda lui, 
come riconquistarmi ... 
se mai ... lavoro sulla coppia, quello sì. 

ma intanto, non ce la fatta a riconquistarmi ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> carissimo Homer,allora io sono caso clinico..perche'tradisco proprio cosi'.senza un cavolo di perche'.


che tedio.
abbiamo già catalogato con la paura d'invecchiare , lothar.è che ogni volta te ne dimentichi perché sei un po' invecchiato


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio.
> abbiamo già catalogato con la paura d'invecchiare , lothar.è che ogni volta te ne dimentichi perché sei un po' invecchiato


questa e'belinata di Mini...Homer e'nuovo...poi tesoro,sara'vecchio tuo marito...:smile:


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> questa e'belinata di Mini...Homer e'nuovo...poi tesoro,sara'vecchio tuo marito...:smile:


tesoro riservalo per tua moglie...oggettivamente lui è più giovane.


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *su di me, non ci ho lavorato ...
> col tradimento, non centro nulla.
> ...



Stra quoto, anche se so che con mia moglie non sarà così, come i bambini andrà presa per mano


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tesoro riservalo per tua moglie...oggettivamente lui è più giovane.


morsa dal lop Mini o da un crotalo???....piu'giovane all'anagrafe forse..ma in realta''..............


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> morsa dal lop Mini o da un crotalo???....piu'giovane all'anagrafe *forse..ma in realta'*'..............


va bene ok, come vuoi:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene ok, come vuoi:mrgreen:


menate a parte,volevo solo dire ad Homer,che l'opzione tradimento tanto per fare,esiste.tutto qua'.


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Carissimo Lothar, a quella risposta ci stiamo lentamente arrivando.....e la mia parte razionale dice che è impossibile, c'è sempre un perchè nelle cose


La tua parte razionale - e anche quella irrazionale - ti dicono bene: c'è sempre un perchè, anzi, ce n'è anche più d'uno.
Le motivazioni ci spingono all'azione, quindi esistono. Non conoscerle o non volerle conoscere è un altro paio di maniche.
Chi non sa darti un perchè non vuole fare la fatica di scoprire cosa c'è dietro, il più delle volte perchè ha paura di cosa scoprirebbe. Più ancora che di confessarlo ad altri, ne ha di confessarsi a se stesso.
E' una manovra autoprotettiva, ma impedisce una seria messa in discussione, e non so come si possa ripartire in due su queste basi


----------



## lolapal (26 Agosto 2013)

Scusa Homer, non voglio fare polemica, ma è quel DEVE che non trovo corretto. Voglio dire ti sei mai chiesto se quello che dovrebbe darti lei non ce l'ha, mentre invece lei ha altro da darti e che ti ha anche dato, ma che, essendo quello che tu non vuoi, tu non hai visto?

Anche quello che tu le hai dato, da come lo racconti, sembra più dettato da un senso del dovere e non da una sorta di spontaneità nel dare, che quando si ama dovrebbe, a mio modesto avviso, esserci.
Probabile è che il mio è un punto di vista prettamente femminile e che io sia ancora un po' frastornata dai miei eventi personali, però ho come l'impressione che tu ti sia immesso in un binario parallelo, dove corri tu da solo...

:smile:


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa Homer, non voglio fare polemica, ma è quel DEVE che non trovo corretto. Voglio dire ti sei mai chiesto se quello che dovrebbe darti lei non ce l'ha, mentre invece lei ha altro da darti e che ti ha anche dato, ma che, essendo quello che tu non vuoi, tu non hai visto?
> 
> Anche quello che tu le hai dato, da come lo racconti, sembra più dettato da un senso del dovere e non da una sorta di spontaneità nel dare, che quando si ama dovrebbe, a mio modesto avviso, esserci.
> Probabile è che il mio è un punto di vista prettamente femminile e che io sia ancora un po' frastornata dai miei eventi personali, però ho come l'impressione che tu ti sia immesso in un binario parallelo, dove corri tu da solo...
> ...


Crissima lolapal, accetto anche la tua critica similpolemica, ma ti garantisco che è diverso da come tu la pensi, e ti do una spiegazione. Il mio DEVE non deve essere inteso come un imperativo, lo devi intendere che, allo stato dei fatti è LEI che si deve muovere per recuperare il rapporto, ciò che era in mio possesso per farlo l'ho messo tutto sul piatto, e ti garantisco che dopo quello che ho passato è stato tanto, mi sono prostrato a lei, mi sono umiliato, perché di questo si tratta inutile girano intorno, e tutto questo per cosa? Perché lei diventasse quella di prima? E no cara, non funziona così, ma proprio per nulla. 
Mettiti nei miei panni, io ti ho ripreso in casa dopo quello che hai fatto, io che ti ho ascoltato, io che fino a ieri (metaforicamente parlando), mi addossavo colpe inesistenti del tuo gesto, io che ti stavo vicino mentre te piangevi disperata per quello che avevi fatto, io che alla sera sul divano le dicevo di parlami del suo disagio perché volevo capire, io che le ho proposto di seguire un terapista per aiutarci ma sopratutto per aiutarla perché sapevo fin dall'inizio che il problema era lei, con un oneroso carico di spese.........ed io sono il tradito. Forse qualcosa stona in questa storia. Cosa devo fare ancora?
Lei deve impegnarsi a migliorarsi, tutto qui. Non voglio la moglie di prima, mi manca ma non la voglio. 

E poi Ti posso giurare sula cosa che ho più cara al mondo (mio figlio), che tutto quello che ho fatto per mia moglie mi veniva dal cuore, senza chiedere a lei mai, mai, un riscontro. Qui non lo voglio dire, ma sapeste a che opportunità di lavoro ho rinunciato per lei è per la famiglia che se ve lo dicessi mi dareste del pazzo......vabbe meglio non pensarci.


----------



## MK (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> ma sapeste a che opportunità di lavoro ho rinunciato per lei è per la famiglia che se ve lo dicessi mi dareste del pazzo......vabbe meglio non pensarci.


E chissà se questa rinuncia non ha pesato sul tuo atteggiamento non desiderante...


----------



## devastata (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> E' questo che mi fa più incazzare in assoluto, la superficialità con cui lei ha gestito l'evento, una cosa veramente disarmante. Premetto, i suoi difetti non sono difetti che ti sconvolgono l'esistenza, però, con il senno di poi, adesso per me sono diventati macigni.
> 
> Questo per dirvene una, l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa al cellulare, era un continuo, Ti Amo, Ti aspettiamo a casa, cosa vuoi che ti prepari, non vediamo l'ora di vederti......tutta così!! Certo mi fa piacere questo, ma non è quello che voglio. Voglio che sia più affettuosa, che mi prenda la mano, che si avvicini lei a darmi un bacio, voglio essere desiderato 1000% di più rispetto a prima, me lo deve, la voglio sentire più vicina, che mi chieda cos'ho nel momento del bisogno, che mi aiuti. E forse, dopo tutto questo, non la perdonerò comunque ma mi ha dato un "segnale" di VERO pentimento, un segnale di *"cambiamento" che non hai mai fatto. Questo suo tornare alla normalità mi fa incazzare da morire.*


*
*
Ciao, benvenuto.

Il neretto potrei averlo scritto io, NON lo capiscono, per loro è un fatto superato, da dimenticare, e, dicono, se non fossimo noi a ricordarglielo non ci penserebbero proprio più. Per noi, amaramente traditi è una sofferenza continua, se restiamo con loro. La soluzione in questi casi, difficile da prendere, è la separazione, non è vita continuare a pensare e trovare un muro vicino.


----------



## Spider (26 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> ...


hommer, quanta razionalità!!!!!
che ci fai?
pure la scopata extra non ti ha dato niente... possibile?
fai paura.
sei come un concentrato di pomodoro, non sai quanto metterne.
io pure alla fine ti avrei tradito,
troppa perfezione ...storppia.
uno si sente a disagio e cade nell'errore ( o orrore).


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> ...


Caro Homer,
Nulla è perduto quando non c'è nulla da perdere...
In molte tue parole mi ci riconosco...
Per cui ti dico non vale mai la pena combattere una battaglia persa in partenza...

Ma lo vedi da te stesso...la tua storia è l'incarnazione della mia teoria che afferma che è più difficile amare una persona così come è senza cercare di cambiarla a nostro piacimento...

Ci ho provato esattamente come te...
Ma più i miei tentativi erano sventati più lei era decisa a resistere...per principio, per orgoglio, per femminea cocciutaggine...

E glielo dissi continua così e tu mulo testardo sarai il primo mulo che si vede volare per la valle...

Il suo carattere è così e non ci si può fare NULLA.
O te la tieni così come è...o AMEN...

Giustamente ti hanno detto che cambiare è duro e faticoso...
E ce ne accorgiamo quando esasperati tentiamo noi di cambiare in funzione altrui no?

Come ho risolto io un problema come il tuo?

Semplicissimo mio caro...
Mi sono decisamente disinteressato di lei...

Lei subito fu serena e ringraziò gli dei...dicendo...oh finalmente non mi pressa più con le sue richieste e le sue rimostranze....
Ma li fu scema...

Perchè nn capì che non era perchè ero cambiato e lei mi andava così come era...
No mio caro semplicemente avevo distolto l' attenzione da lei in maniera altruistica...ossia mi dedicavo a pensare ad altro...soprattutto Homer ad ALtre....che mi davano tutto quello che mi faceva mancare lei...

Divenni d'un colpo lìuomo più felice dell terra...

E fu un durissimo colpo per lei...
Quando allungò la manina e la mia non era più lì...

E dovette abbassare il suo tipico mulesco insulso orgoglio, armarsi di armi e bagagli per venire lei in cerca di me no?

Io le dissi...eh no carina...
Mi vuoi? Arpega...

Io non ho nè tempo nè voglia per tornare indietro...
Casomai rallento e ti aspetto per un po' altrimenti ceste eh?

Suppongo che lei ti abbia tradito perchè ha incontrato un tizio estremamente meno impegnativo di te...
Ma non vale la pena di occuparsene...

Alla fine delle fiera ho vinto io...
Perchè le ho detto...Carina io ci resto con te tutta la vita...ma alle mie condizioni...che sono semplicemente quelle che io esattamente come te ho diritto di fare la vita che mi pare e piace...con chi pare a me...e quando pare a me...
altrimenti aria che il mondo è vasto...

Ripeto Homer io non la cerco, non la stresso, non la rompo....
Lei quando ha bisogno viene in cerca e sono io ora quello che può scegliere se esaudire le sue richieste o meno...

Vero signori miei io non sono riuscito a manipolare lei, a plasmarla, a metterle i piedi in testa....
Ma neanche lei è riuscita a modificare uno iota di me...

La regola del rapporto è questa...io sarò maleducato con te nella misura in cui tu sarai moglie rompicoglioni con me....

Fate il vostro gioco!

Homer sfuggi dalla gabbia...in definitiva ho bisogno di lei...


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Crissima lolapal, accetto anche la tua critica similpolemica, ma ti garantisco che è diverso da come tu la pensi, e ti do una spiegazione. Il mio DEVE non deve essere inteso come un imperativo, lo devi intendere che, allo stato dei fatti è LEI che si deve muovere per recuperare il rapporto, ciò che era in mio possesso per farlo l'ho messo tutto sul piatto, e ti garantisco che dopo quello che ho passato è stato tanto, mi sono prostrato a lei, mi sono umiliato, perché di questo si tratta inutile girano intorno, e tutto questo per cosa? Perché lei diventasse quella di prima? E no cara, non funziona così, ma proprio per nulla.
> Mettiti nei miei panni, io ti ho ripreso in casa dopo quello che hai fatto, io che ti ho ascoltato, io che fino a ieri (metaforicamente parlando), mi addossavo colpe inesistenti del tuo gesto, io che ti stavo vicino mentre te piangevi disperata per quello che avevi fatto, io che alla sera sul divano le dicevo di parlami del suo disagio perché volevo capire, io che le ho proposto di seguire un terapista per aiutarci ma sopratutto per aiutarla perché sapevo fin dall'inizio che il problema era lei, con un oneroso carico di spese.........ed io sono il tradito. Forse qualcosa stona in questa storia. Cosa devo fare ancora?
> Lei deve impegnarsi a migliorarsi, tutto qui. Non voglio la moglie di prima, mi manca ma non la voglio.
> 
> E poi Ti posso giurare sula cosa che ho più cara al mondo (mio figlio), che tutto quello che ho fatto per mia moglie mi veniva dal cuore, senza chiedere a lei mai, mai, un riscontro. Qui non lo voglio dire, ma sapeste a che opportunità di lavoro ho rinunciato per lei è per la famiglia che se ve lo dicessi mi dareste del pazzo......vabbe meglio non pensarci.


Mettiamola in un altro modo, allora: lei sa a cosa hai rinunciato, cosa hai fatto per lei? Non dico che le devi fare una lista, o che dovevi far cadere le cose dall'alto, ma lei è consapevole che quanto avete costruito insieme (perché lo avete fatto insieme, no?) è anche per merito tuo, per merito di tutti e due?

Rinunce lavorative: io l'ho fatta, per amore, e lui lo sa bene, ma non perché io sto a ricordarglielo tutti i giorni, rinfacciandolo, ma perché lo abbiamo deciso insieme, abbiamo fatto i nostri conti (emotivi, finanziari...) e abbiamo deciso e ognuno di noi si è reso conto di cosa l'altro faceva e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare poi.

Homer, io, da quello che scrivi, ci leggo che c'è del rancore e del risentimento, forse da entrambi e ti dico, da figlia di una coppia che è vissuta nel rancore e nel risentimento, che forse dovreste fermarvi e mettere veramente tutte le carte in tavola...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mettiamola in un altro modo, allora: lei sa a cosa hai rinunciato, cosa hai fatto per lei? Non dico che le devi fare una lista, o che dovevi far cadere le cose dall'alto, ma lei è consapevole che quanto avete costruito insieme (perché lo avete fatto insieme, no?) è anche per merito tuo, per merito di tutti e due?
> 
> Rinunce lavorative: io l'ho fatta, per amore, e lui lo sa bene, ma non perché io sto a ricordarglielo tutti i giorni, rinfacciandolo, ma perché lo abbiamo deciso insieme, abbiamo fatto i nostri conti (emotivi, finanziari...) e abbiamo deciso e ognuno di noi si è reso conto di cosa l'altro faceva e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare poi.
> 
> Homer, io, da quello che scrivi, ci leggo che c'è del rancore e del risentimento, forse da entrambi e ti dico, da figlia di una coppia che è vissuta nel rancore e nel risentimento, che forse dovreste fermarvi e mettere veramente tutte le carte in tavola...


Grandioso...
Sai lola quando giocai la carta delle mie rinuncie per lei mi rispose: ma io ti ho forse chiesto questo eh?
Poi conosco quel risentimento...
Tu non hai idea di che cosa scateni io quando le robe non vanno come dico io...

Tu non sai quanto io ho dovuto lavorare per frenare lo mio spirito di iniziativa che ora sigh trovo sviluppato in maniera incredibile in mia figlia...

Vedi siamo persone che se decidiamo di dare una festa vediamo già tutto ok...tutti gli invitati ci saranno ecc..ecc.ecc...poi ci dobbiamo scontrare con chi ti dice...ma chi ti ha detto che io avrei avuto piacere di sta cosa?

E ho trovato il mio dna in mia figlia...quando disse...dai papino organizziamo sta roba...poi mettiamo la mamma difronte al fatto compiuto e non potrà tirarsi indietro...daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....

Si diventa poi rinunciatari quando scopriamo che qualsiasi nostra iniziativa è presa per il verso sbagliato...

Mia cara Lola...hai voglia tu di dare attenzioni alla moglie...devi sempre intivare quelle giuste no?
Magari tu le porti un mazzo di fiori e lei voleva che l'aiutassi a cambiar le tende...
Magari cucini per lei e lei lo prende come dire...stai forse insinuando che io non so cucinare?

Insomma credimi a dare attenzioni è un mondo difficile...
Si attira molto di più l'attenzione della moglie....ignorandola no?

E osserverai vieppiù che una moglie mogliosa, non ti tormenta mai se sei su un divano a sbadigliare...mai...NO...
Se ti vede concentratissimo su una pagina che so delle ultime cinque sonate di Beethoven...allora si...fatalità ti deve parlare...di cose importantissime...che fatalità saranno cazzate della serie...ah scusa mi fai la ricarica che sono senza credito...?

AL che le dici...ma sarai stronza eh?
E lei ah ma osi darmi della stronza eh? E' tutto qui l'amore che hai per me?

Capisci?


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandioso...
> Sai lola quando giocai la carta delle mie rinuncie per lei mi rispose: ma io ti ho forse chiesto questo eh?
> Poi conosco quel risentimento...
> Tu non hai idea di che cosa scateni io quando le robe non vanno come dico io...
> ...


Capisco, ma.. qua prendiamo lucciole per lanterne!
Certe decisioni devono essere prese insieme, proprio per evitare il risentimento, il rancore, il rinfacciarsi. E bisogna trovare un compromesso, un bilancio tra "profitti e perdite". E questo lo intendevo per quanto riguarda la decisione di rinunciare a una opportunità lavorativa importante, ma anche sull'educazione dei figli, dove abitare, ecc.

Per quanto riguarda il quotidiano, ribadisco che quello che per me è una gentilezza per il mio compagno potrebbe non esserlo e riporto un episodio di vita vissuta: quando siamo andati a vivere insieme e a consumare i pasti insieme, io facevo il piatto a mio marito e gli riempivo il bicchiere; mi sembravano gesti carini. Dopo un po' ha sclerato perché per lui, che ha una madre fissata per il mangiare e che decideva lei quanto e cosa e che (anche adesso) gli faceva dei piatti di cibo enormi, lo viveva come un abuso. Ho preso atto, non l'ho più fatto e, ancora oggi, si fa il piatto da solo e si riempie il bicchiere da solo.

Sono d'accordo con te, dare l'attenzione giusta a qualcuno è difficile, al proprio compagno come ai figli.
Poi, le dinamiche cambiano da persona a persona e da rapporto a rapporto: magari se tu sei nel bel mezzo di Beethoven e lei ti interrompe per la ricarica, ma se in realtà volesse dirti qualcos'altro e non ci riesce?

Mi rendo conto che il mio è un punto di vista moooolto femminile, da "moglie mogliosa"...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco, ma.. qua prendiamo lucciole per lanterne!
> Certe decisioni devono essere prese insieme, proprio per evitare il risentimento, il rancore, il rinfacciarsi. E bisogna trovare un compromesso, un bilancio tra "profitti e perdite". E questo lo intendevo per quanto riguarda la decisione di rinunciare a una opportunità lavorativa importante, ma anche sull'educazione dei figli, dove abitare, ecc.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il quotidiano, ribadisco che quello che per me è una gentilezza per il mio compagno potrebbe non esserlo e riporto un episodio di vita vissuta: quando siamo andati a vivere insieme e a consumare i pasti insieme, io facevo il piatto a mio marito e gli riempivo il bicchiere; mi sembravano gesti carini. Dopo un po' ha sclerato perché per lui, che ha una madre fissata per il mangiare e che decideva lei quanto e cosa e che (anche adesso) gli faceva dei piatti di cibo enormi, lo viveva come un abuso. Ho preso atto, non l'ho più fatto e, ancora oggi, si fa il piatto da solo e si riempie il bicchiere da solo.
> ...


Penso anch'io che non ci riesca...e che alle volte non sia facile...
Insieme è dura...
Lei dice sempre non essere troppo tu quercia e io timida violetta...

Ma tante volte ha spinto lei le discussioni al punto che in casa ho dovuto fare il decisionista no?

Ogni tanto sembra come che le attenzioni che vuole sia che io prenda in mano le redini della situazion e decida che cosa fare...

Mentre lei tende a fare come gli struzzi no?

Solo che la moglie mogliosa quando nonostante tu volessi togliere le castagne dal fuoco e prendi la decisione sbagliata rovesciando il fuoco così che bruci tutto...ti dice...visto te l'avevo detto io...lo pensavo io...lo sapevo io...

Vedi come sono le mogli mogliose?

Molto femminili


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma scusate.... *lei è fredda.
> Lo è sempre stata.
> Perchè dovrebbe cambiare? *
> Non è nella sua natura.. lui lo sapeva... ha scelto lei la ama ancora...
> ...


Ho invece la sensazione che con l'amante non fosse fredda e distaccata come con il marito,
ma esattamente l'opposto, 
cioe' penso che con l'amante fosse passionale, gelosa e desiderosa di dimostrargli un forte attaccamento.

Questo e' il potere delle relazioni fondate quasi esclusivamente sul sesso e sull'adrenalina degli incontri.... 
.....novita', trasgressione e disinibizione....
nessuna paura di essere cio' che si e' realmente !!


----------



## tenebroso67 (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Homer,
> Nulla è perduto quando non c'è nulla da perdere...
> In molte tue parole mi ci riconosco...
> Per cui ti dico non vale mai la pena combattere una battaglia persa in partenza...
> ...


Diretto e pesante come un treno merci in piena corsa.........:up: 

Capisco in buona parte la battaglia che hai affrontato dentro di te e con tua moglie per riuscire a sopravvivere.......

Da persona normale sei diventato uomo, e poi da uomo, ora, sei diventato leggenda :smile::smile::up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Che cavolo le sia passato per la testa, oltre quello che ho già scritto, non mi è dato sapere. Perchè forse non lo sa nemmeno lei. Tra tutte le frignacce che mi ha raccontato, non ha mai citato le parole _marito assente o padre assente_ è questo è già un punto a mia favore, anzi mi ha sempre, e lo fa tutt'ora ma adesso ha tutt'altro altro sapore, elogiato per l'impegno e l'amore che metto in famiglia. Io, essendo molto razionale, continuo a ricercare motivi concreti al suo tradimento, non riesco ad accontentrami con parole tipo: farfalle nello stomaco, ormoni, etc.....poi magari può anche essere, sarò limitato io, ma il beneficio del dubbio mi rimane comunque.
> 
> La sua relazione è durata 4/5 mesi





Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mio immaginario di tradito la vedo così, seguimi:
> 
> - Ci conosciamo...
> - Io ho dei difetti, tu hai dei difetti
> ...


Io penso che dopo anni di freddezza si è domandata se era una sua incapacità o se era così con te.
Ha provato (per la situazione o per l'amante, non so) quel calore che non era mai stata capace di provare e dare.
Ora ha capito che dipendeva dalla situazione e che il suo calore dipendeva da quello di uno squalo.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che dopo anni di freddezza si è domandata se era una sua incapacità o se era così con te.
> Ha provato (per la situazione o per l'amante, non so) quel calore che non era mai stata capace di provare e dare.
> Ora ha capito che dipendeva dalla situazione e che il suo calore dipendeva da quello di uno squalo.



Ciao

solo una domanda ... 

dipendere da uno squalo ... cosa significa? 
conosco l'animale ... ma nel senso figurativo no. 

grazie

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> solo una domanda ...
> 
> ...


Ho usato la similitudine dello squalo perché è quella che ha usato lei "là fuori c'è un mondo di squali".
L'altro non provava sentimenti, credo, e lei si è sentita usata.


----------



## Homer (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che dopo anni di freddezza si è domandata se era una sua incapacità o se era così con te.
> Ha provato (per la situazione o per l'amante, non so) quel calore che non era mai stata capace di provare e dare.
> Ora ha capito che dipendeva dalla situazione e che il suo calore dipendeva da quello di uno squalo.


Brunetta, questa risposta mi ha aperto un mondo.........ci dormirò su questa notte!

Per adesso grazie!!


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Diciamo che nel mio immaginario di tradito la vedo così, seguimi:
> 
> - Ci conosciamo...
> - Io ho dei difetti, tu hai dei difetti
> ...


Homer, ho letto con interesse la tua storia.
Posso farti una domanda? La mia è pura curiosità.
Come mai, nonostante tutto, hai amato e ami tua moglie? La dipingi come una donna problematica, tanto che alla fine ti ha tradito (a volte chi tradisce nella coppia è il più fragile o, almeno, quello che vive un momento di maggiore difficoltà). Ma ti sei plasmato e migliorato per lei, senza pretendere nulla in cambio...solo per averla accanto. Perchè evidentemente ti rendeva felice.
Posso chiederti su cosa si basava questa felicità?
Mi piacerebbe saperlo perchè a volte l'amore è davvero un mistero e ognuno lo interpreta e lo vive in modi così diversi... grazie se vorrai rispondermi


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ho inizato a scrivere nell'altro 3D senza presentarmi, lo faccio adesso almeno le mie precedenti risposte hanno un peso diverso, mi scuso fin da subito. Riassumo brevissimamente in punti.
> 
> Sposato da diversi anni. Un figlio. Marito molto presente in casa e sopratutto nella coppia. Lei più fredda, da sempre, da quando la conosco è il suo carattere, non ci posso fare nulla. Negli anni, badate bene non settimane e non mesi, ma anni, la sprono a migliorarsi, ad essere più affettuosa, da marito ne sento il bisogno, ne sento l'esigenza. Il nulla. Nonostante diceva e dice di amarmi alla follia, non riesce. Cerco di venirle incontro e mi miglioro sempre di più (come se prima non bastasse) com padre e come marito. Dall'altra parte un muro di gomma. Sempre più spesso. Con gli anni ci rinuncio, sono stanco e stufo, non ho più voglia, quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto, l'ho fatto solo per lei, senza avere nessun riscontro. Una situazione veramente disarmante, desolante, una bruttissima rassegnazione che ti lascia inerme. La amo e voglio rimanere con lei tutta la vita. A volte penso di tradirla, in fondo me lo merito, di messaggi gliene ho mandati, tanti a parole, tanti a gesti, tanti a litigate, tante promesse di lei, ma il nulla, poi penso che quello che ho da perdere è troppo in confronto ai benefici di stare con lei e, nonostante le occasioni non manchino, mi "giro" sempre dall'altra parte. Ok, questo è quello che il destino a messo in serbo a me, una moglie così, prendere o lasciare. La prendo, lei è troppo importante per me, invece.......mi tradisce lei.
> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> ...


La moglie te la sei scelta tu...non il destino.

La motivazione per la quale ti ha tradito?


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2013)

Homer smettila di frignare 
non ho letto tutto 
ma la situaziine se ho capito è questa(forse:mrgreen
lei fredda , tu vuoi di più , litighi per quello che vuoi tu
ma non pensi che lei sta bene coisi...non vuoi rassegnarti
insisti , rompi , ti disperi , lei ti tradisce sta male , 
tu la tradisci stai male ...
e ora ...bhò sieta da capo con un magone in più ...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Homer, ho letto con interesse la tua storia.
> Posso farti una domanda? La mia è pura curiosità.
> Come mai, nonostante tutto, hai amato e ami tua moglie? La dipingi come una donna problematica, tanto che alla fine ti ha tradito (a volte chi tradisce nella coppia è il più fragile o, almeno, quello che vive un momento di maggiore difficoltà). Ma ti sei plasmato e migliorato per lei, senza pretendere nulla in cambio...solo per averla accanto. Perchè evidentemente ti rendeva felice.
> Posso chiederti su cosa si basava questa felicità?
> Mi piacerebbe saperlo perchè a volte l'amore è davvero un mistero e ognuno lo interpreta e lo vive in modi così diversi... grazie se vorrai rispondermi



A te sembrerà strana la mia richiesta, Posso bloggare quello che hai scritto togliendo "homer, ho letto con interesse la tua storia".  Lo vorrei togliere perchè magari homer non avrebbe piacere di essere bloggato.


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A te sembrerà strana la mia richiesta, Posso bloggare quello che hai scritto togliendo "homer, ho letto con interesse la tua storia".  Lo vorrei togliere perchè magari homer non avrebbe piacere di essere bloggato.


Tu di me puoi bloggare quello che vuoi!

:inlove:


----------



## Homer (1 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Homer smettila di frignare
> non ho letto tutto
> ma la situaziine se ho capito è questa(forse:mrgreen
> lei fredda , tu vuoi di più , litighi per quello che vuoi tu
> ...




Si, certo!! Forse è meglio che ti rileggi tutto.:up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tu di me puoi bloggare quello che vuoi!
> 
> :inlove:


:inlove:  :rock:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Infatti, non ha portato nessun valore aggiunto a come mi sentivo, schifo prima e schifo adesso. Forse ho trovato un piccolo granello insignificante di autostima, mettiamola così.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto 
quibdi il problema è tuo
e ti dico tutto questo perchè ci sono passata ,
dal momento che sono mi sono imposta di cambiare 
è cambiato tutto....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Esatto
> quibdi il problema è tuo
> e ti dico tutto questo perchè ci sono passata ,
> dal momento che sono mi sono imposta di cambiare
> è cambiato tutto....


Eccerto vivendo con il motto
Caro marito ti odio sempre più perchè 
mi caghi sempre di meno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccerto vivendo con il motto
> Caro marito ti odio sempre più perchè
> mi caghi sempre di meno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Embè 
cosa pretendi 
pucci Pucci 
micio micio ....:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Esatto
> quibdi il problema è tuo
> e ti dico tutto questo perchè ci sono passata ,
> dal momento che sono mi sono imposta di cambiare
> è cambiato tutto....



Si va bene. Hai ragione :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Si va bene. Hai ragione :unhappy::unhappy:


Homer in bocca al lupo per tutto ...
Mi asterrò da questo 3d(cosa che relativamente può fregare più o meno)
perchè sei un testone ...
saluti


----------



## Homer (3 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Homer in bocca al lupo per tutto ...*
> Mi asterrò da questo 3d(cosa che relativamente può fregare più o meno)
> *perchè sei un testone ...*
> saluti


Primo neretto: Grazie....crepi!!!

Secondo neretto:



:loso:


----------



## Kid (4 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Sono incazzatissimo con il mondo. Questo è il motivo perchè appoggio tanto chi sostiene che qualcuque cosa si dice o si faccia, c'è sempre un motivo per tradire......sempre.
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo, sono passati tanti mesi dal tradimento ma alle volte mi prende veramente lo sconforto che mi butta veramente giù.


Il tradimento è semplicemente inevitabile. 
Non importa se lucidi il ricordo del matrimonio ogni giorno. Prima o poi, in una maniera o nell'altra, accade. 
Perchè non siamo animali monogami, è così semplice da capire... ma ci ostiniamo a negarlo a noi stessi.


----------



## tesla (4 Settembre 2013)

trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione (senza aver tradito a mia volta) ti dico quello che ho capito della mia ex, o meglio quello che lei mi ha detto: "essere fredda con te mi faceva sentire sbagliata, sapevo e so di essere sbagliata e di avere con l'affettività un rapporto di amore/odio, ho voluto sentirmi normale". 
io ho capito che dopo essere stata per tanto tempo la parte "sbagliata" della coppia, quella a cui si deve chiedere un bacio, un abbraccio in più, quella senza lo slancio della coccola ecc. voleva un qualcosa che non la facesse pensare e/o uno spazio dove buttarsi senza essere giudicata.

tu ci capisci?
io a stento.
dal mio punto di vista vorrei averla tradita, come hai fatto tu, prima che lo facesse lei e che mi seppellisse nel guano del tradimento e dell'ingiustizia che una situazione simile porta.
l'hai fatto, non ti giudicare troppo, è umanissimo.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione (senza aver tradito a mia volta) ti dico quello che ho capito della mia ex, o meglio quello che lei mi ha detto: "essere fredda con te mi faceva sentire sbagliata, sapevo e so di essere sbagliata e di avere con l'affettività un rapporto di amore/odio, ho voluto sentirmi normale".
> io ho capito che dopo essere stata per tanto tempo la parte "sbagliata" della coppia, quella a cui si deve chiedere un bacio, un abbraccio in più, quella senza lo slancio della coccola ecc. voleva un qualcosa che non la facesse pensare e/o uno spazio dove buttarsi senza essere giudicata.
> 
> tu ci capisci?
> ...


 e se quel bacio in più,
 che magari solo per timidezza hai negato, 
avesse invece avuto la forza di reggere una tentazione?
parleresti ancora d'ingiustizia?


----------



## Homer (4 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione (senza aver tradito a mia volta) ti dico quello che ho capito della mia ex, o meglio quello che lei mi ha detto: "essere fredda con te mi faceva sentire sbagliata, sapevo e so di essere sbagliata e di avere con l'affettività un rapporto di amore/odio, ho voluto sentirmi normale".
> io ho capito che dopo essere stata per tanto tempo la parte "sbagliata" della coppia, quella a cui si deve chiedere un bacio, un abbraccio in più, quella senza lo slancio della coccola ecc. voleva un qualcosa che non la facesse pensare e/o uno spazio dove buttarsi senza essere giudicata.
> 
> tu ci capisci?
> ...


Ti dico, il mio tradimento è stato una porcata colossale, uno schifo proprio, fatto con la persona sbagliata, nel modo sbagliato e sopratutto nel momento sbagliato. E' stato solamente una ripicca psicologica nei confronti di mia moglie, anche se lei, non venendolo mai a sapere, non proverà mai quello che ho provato io nel subirlo per primo, e poi, anche se lo scoprisse dopo quello che ha fatto, forse magari ci soffrirà di meno...

Da questa pessima esperienza ho dedotto che non ero pronto per farlo, anzi, cosa me la racconto a fare, non volevo proprio farlo, non era una mia priorità, ma l'ho fatto. Non sono stato meglio, anzi.......


----------



## tesla (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> e se quel bacio in più,
> che magari solo per timidezza hai negato,
> avesse invece avuto la forza di reggere una tentazione?
> parleresti ancora d'ingiustizia?


no io sono quella che i baci li da e, come homer, fa sentire il partner amato.
sono affettuosa, presente in ogni modo possibile.
i baci mi sono stati semmai negati


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Ti dico, il mio tradimento è stato una porcata colossale, uno schifo proprio, fatto con la persona sbagliata, nel modo sbagliato e sopratutto nel momento sbagliato. E' stato solamente una ripicca psicologica nei confronti di mia moglie, anche se lei, non venendolo mai a sapere, non proverà mai quello che ho provato io nel subirlo per primo, e poi, anche se lo scoprisse dopo quello che ha fatto, forse magari ci soffrirà di meno...
> 
> Da questa pessima esperienza ho dedotto che non ero pronto per farlo, anzi, cosa me la racconto a fare, non volevo proprio farlo, non era una mia priorità, ma l'ho fatto. Non sono stato meglio, anzi.......


Homer, ma se tu glielo dicessi a tua mogie, invece? Non potrebbe dare lo scossone di cui avreste bisogno? In fondo, il vostro rapporto è incrinato e se volete ricominciare, non è meglio farlo facendo tabula rasa di tutto?
Forse dico cose stupide... io con questa storia di condividere sempre tutto...


----------



## mary80 (5 Settembre 2013)

*Caro Homer*

ascolta il consiglio di zia Mary... corri baldanzoso dalla mogliettina a dirle che è becca, vedrai come magari si sforza un pò di cambiare un minimo per te. Da traditrice compulsiva posso dirti che sei l'oasi del traditore. SCUOTITI E SCUOTILA!!!Fai un pò la parte del duro, mannaggia al clero!!! A volte se con noi donne non usi il polso... son dolori di testa... causa eccessivo carico di corna


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> *Il tradimento è semplicemente inevitabile*.
> Non importa se lucidi il ricordo del matrimonio ogni giorno. Prima o poi, in una maniera o nell'altra, accade.
> Perchè non siamo animali monogami, è così semplice da capire... ma ci ostiniamo a negarlo a noi stessi.


Ciao Kid 

Forse non siamo animali monogami, ma ci sono persone che non tradiscono, questo è un fatto. Perché?

Se è perché non ne avvertono la necessità, vuol dire che il tradimento non è inevitabile.

Se è perché sanno gestirsi e autocontrollarsi, vuol dire che il tradimento non è inevitabile.

Io non butterei lì assiomi e verità assolute. Il tradimento E' evitabile. Ma il fatto è che molti preferiscono non evitarlo


----------



## Leda (5 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ciao Kid
> 
> Forse non siamo animali monogami, ma *ci sono persone che non tradiscono, questo è un fatto*. Perché?
> 
> ...



Quoto


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ciao Kid
> 
> Forse non siamo animali monogami, ma ci sono persone che non tradiscono, questo è un fatto. Perché?
> 
> ...



La mia risposta è di parte......QUOTISSIMO!!!


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Homer, ma se tu glielo dicessi a tua mogie, invece? Non potrebbe dare lo scossone di cui avreste bisogno? In fondo, il vostro rapporto è incrinato e se volete ricominciare, non è meglio farlo facendo tabula rasa di tutto?
> Forse dico cose stupide... io con questa storia di condividere sempre tutto...


Preferirei di no, abbiamo raggiunto un certo equilibrio di coppia con tanta fatica, la strada è un pò meno in salita, non vorrei che se le dicessi cosa ho fatto mi ritrovo di nuovo a scalare l'Everest....
E' da codardi lo so, infatti ho ammirato e apprezzato il tuo gesto nei confronti di tuo marito, ma è meglio che vada così....


----------



## Kid (5 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ciao Kid
> 
> Forse non siamo animali monogami,* ma ci sono persone che non tradiscono*, questo è un fatto. Perché?
> 
> ...


Ciao cara.

E secondo te lo sbandierano ai quattro venti?

Io non credo vi siano persone che non hanno tradito, in una maniera o nell'altra.

Sarò assolutista ma diciamo che su 100.... 90 tradiscono. Ok non tutti tutti. Consolante no? 

Poi certo, mica te lo prescrive il dottore, è evitabile. Ma è evitabile pure ammalarsi, eppure chi ci riesce?


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao cara.
> 
> E secondo te lo sbandierano ai quattro venti?
> 
> ...


Effettivamente, leggendo qua e là, guardandomi in giro, parlando con amici (tutto questo successivamente al tradimento subito :condom::condom, mi si è aperto un mondo, ed ho notato che i tradimenti sono veramente tanti e le percentuali sono molto alte, certo non fa statistica però la mia idea puritana del matrimonio è andata a farsi fottere....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> ...............è andata a farsi fottere....:rotfl::rotfl:


nel tuo caso, vista la nomea, era meglio se usavi FRIGGERE.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Effettivamente, leggendo qua e là, guardandomi in giro, parlando con amici (tutto questo successivamente al tradimento subito :condom::condom, mi si è aperto un mondo, ed ho notato che i tradimenti sono veramente tanti e le percentuali sono molto alte, certo non fa statistica però la mia idea puritana del matrimonio è andata a farsi fottere....:rotfl::rotfl:



Bè, non è certo bello pensare che in ogni coppia c'è una così alta percentuale di tradimenti.
Non fa esattamente bene essere traditi.

Ma a posteriori, sapere che è qualcosa di così comune come un raffreddore, non aiuta un pochino a mettere il tradimento sotto una ottica diversa?

Nel senso...

Invece di guardare tua moglie/marito come l'unico genio del male che ha potuto fare una cosa così bestiale e contro natura, lo/la vedi come un essere umano medio.

Poi, decidi cosa fare etc etc, ma almeno, non pensi di aver incontrato, tu, solo, la più grande stronza/o esistente sulla terra.


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel tuo caso, vista la nomea, era meglio se usavi FRIGGERE.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, non è certo bello pensare che in ogni coppia c'è una così alta percentuale di tradimenti.
> Non fa esattamente bene essere traditi.
> 
> Ma a posteriori, sapere che è qualcosa di così comune come un raffreddore, non aiuta un pochino a mettere il tradimento sotto una ottica diversa?
> ...


Già cara nausicaa, si realizza che .... siamo un pò tutti stronzi. :rotfl:


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, non è certo bello pensare che in ogni coppia c'è una così alta percentuale di tradimenti.
> Non fa esattamente bene essere traditi.
> 
> Ma a posteriori, sapere che è qualcosa di così comune come un raffreddore, non aiuta un pochino a mettere il tradimento sotto una ottica diversa?
> ...


Si, infatti mi è stato molto di aiuto leggere di storie e disperazioni qui dentro, vi leggevo da tanto. Mi ci ritrovo molto in quello che dici, una sorta di mal comune mezzo gaudio....:condom:


----------



## Homer (14 Settembre 2013)

*Una strana sensazione.....*

Volevo farvi partecipe di una strana sensazione che mi è successa oggi, la mia storia più o meno la sapete, (tradito, traditore per vendetta e volontà da parte di entrambi di ricostruire, un sunto dei sunti). Nel pomeriggio insieme a mia moglie, abbiamo portato il nostro bambino alla prima lezione di nuoto (cuccioli), dove anche uno dei due e genitori si immerge con la propria prole; è toccato a mia moglie farlo per sua scelta ed io sono stato sulle panchine adiacenti il bordo piscina a guardare la meraviglia che lei stessa portava tra le mani. Tra i genitori immersi in acqua, c'erano anche dei padri e mi sono accorto che tra questi c'era uno che in diverse occasioni fissava mia moglie e sempre in diverse occasioni non mancava nel mettersi affianco a lei ad eseguire gli esercizi con i bambini. Lui non si è accorto subito che io fossi lì e tantomeno che fossi il marito, l'ho ha fatto verso la fine e se l'è battuta in ritirata. Io non ho fatto nulla perché non c'era da fare assolutamente nulla ci mancherebbe e nemmeno ho detto, sia durante, che dopo, cosa avevo visto a mia moglie, però, io che non sono mai stato geloso ne suoi confronti se non nella dosi giuste, ho provato un forte senso di gelosia e fastidio (può essere un bene visto l'intenzione di ricostruire, forse proprio proprio mia moglie non mi sta così sulle palle :rotfl, ma sopratutto quello che mi ha ferito e mi ha fatto tanto pensare è stata la consapevolezza di non avere più la certezza delle fedeltà di mia moglie in queste situazioni. Quando prima mi sarei fidato ciecamente di lei anche se fosse ad una festa di soli uomini, adesso non più, e questa cosa mi ha veramente sconquassato il cervello. 
Tutte le certezze su cui fondavo il mio matrimonio non ci sono più e mi fa tanto male questa cosa, pensavo di averla in parte superata dopo più di un anno, ma è bastato una situazione come oggi a farmi riaffiorare tutto.


stasera sono affranto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Volevo farvi partecipe di una strana sensazione che mi è successa oggi, la mia storia più o meno la sapete, (tradito, traditore per vendetta e volontà da parte di entrambi di ricostruire, un sunto dei sunti). Nel pomeriggio insieme a mia moglie, abbiamo portato il nostro bambino alla prima lezione di nuoto (cuccioli), dove anche uno dei due e genitori si immerge con la propria prole; è toccato a mia moglie farlo per sua scelta ed io sono stato sulle panchine adiacenti il bordo piscina a guardare la meraviglia che lei stessa portava tra le mani. Tra i genitori immersi in acqua, c'erano anche dei padri e mi sono accorto che tra questi c'era uno che in diverse occasioni fissava mia moglie e sempre in diverse occasioni non mancava nel mettersi affianco a lei ad eseguire gli esercizi con i bambini. Lui non si è accorto subito che io fossi lì e tantomeno che fossi il marito, l'ho ha fatto verso la fine e se l'è battuta in ritirata. Io non ho fatto nulla perché non c'era da fare assolutamente nulla ci mancherebbe e nemmeno ho detto, sia durante, che dopo, cosa avevo visto a mia moglie, però, io che non sono mai stato geloso ne suoi confronti se non nella dosi giuste, ho provato un forte senso di gelosia e fastidio (può essere un bene visto l'intenzione di ricostruire, forse proprio proprio mia moglie non mi sta così sulle palle :rotfl, ma sopratutto quello che mi ha ferito e mi ha fatto tanto pensare è stata la consapevolezza di non avere più la certezza delle fedeltà di mia moglie in queste situazioni. Quando prima mi sarei fidato ciecamente di lei anche se fosse ad una festa di soli uomini, adesso non più, e questa cosa mi ha veramente sconquassato il cervello.
> Tutte le certezze su cui fondavo il mio matrimonio non ci sono più e mi fa tanto male questa cosa, pensavo di averla in parte superata dopo più di un anno, ma è bastato una situazione come oggi a farmi riaffiorare tutto.
> 
> 
> stasera sono affranto


Sono tutte tue sensazione, prima e ora.
Parlale. Falle sentire che VOI siete importanti. E' per quel che siete che vi sarete fedeli non per farvi stare tranquilli.


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Settembre 2013)

Ok io ti posso dire che sono la Marge Simpson della situazione... nel senso che io sono come te... purtroppo... faccio tanto e per me il tradimento non esiste e farei di tutto... però sapere che il mio vivere la storia possa avere lo stesso tuo epilogo... bè sinceramente dopo tutte le parole spese e dopo la pazienza persa... altro che tradire a mia volta... gliela farei pagare mooooolto cara... una cosa così non deve esistere! Io ho già avvisato... :mrgreen:

Conte Conte, come vorrei arrivare alla tua consapevolezza...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ok io ti posso dire che sono la Marge Simpson della situazione... nel senso che io sono come te... purtroppo... faccio tanto e per me il tradimento non esiste e farei di tutto... però sapere che il mio vivere la storia possa avere lo stesso tuo epilogo... bè sinceramente dopo tutte le parole spese e dopo la pazienza persa... altro che tradire a mia volta... gliela farei pagare mooooolto cara... una cosa così non deve esistere! Io ho già avvisato... :mrgreen:
> 
> Conte Conte, come vorrei arrivare alla tua consapevolezza...


Vieni vieni qui che te la mostro la mia consapevolezza....
Ma cosa capita se vai in piscina con il tuo ragazzo e io trovo tutte le scuse del mondo per intortarti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma credimi bisogna passarne di tutti i colori no?
Sei giovane e bella...
Quindi balla...balla marieta balla...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni vieni qui che te la mostro la mia consapevolezza....
> Ma cosa capita se vai in piscina con il tuo ragazzo e io trovo tutte le scuse del mondo per intortarti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma credimi bisogna passarne di tutti i colori no?
> ...


conoscendolo orgoglioso come è troverebbe il modo di farsi intortare da tua moglie o qualche giovane donzella...  e se mi trovasse a ballare per tanti giovani bei ragazzi, come la Marieta penso che sarebbe anche peggio :rotfl:


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> l'ho sentita pochi minuti fa al cellulare, era un continuo, Ti Amo, Ti aspettiamo a casa, cosa vuoi che ti prepari, non vediamo l'ora di vederti......tutta così!! Certo mi fa piacere questo, ma non è quello che voglio. Voglio che sia più affettuosa, che mi prenda la mano, che si avvicini lei a darmi un bacio, voglio essere desiderato 1000% di più rispetto a prima, me lo deve, la voglio sentire più vicina, che mi chieda cos'ho nel momento del bisogno, che mi aiuti.


Scusa, non ho letto il thread fino alla fine. Magari hai già risposto e me ne scuso.
Una domanda: ma tu sei sicuro che lei ti abbia sposato perché ti ama? Amore amore o eri il bravo ragazzo che le ha completato la famigliola felice che è stata edicata a volere?
Non lo so, ma da come la racconti ci rivedo la relazione della mia ex amante col marito. Si lamentava delle stesse cose. C'è incluso pure un tradimento anche lì.
E appunto mi sa tanto che abbia sposato il marito perché era innamorata della situazione, della famiglia, più che della persona.
Non vorrei fosse il tuo caso.
Ripeto, magari mi sono perso qualche dettaglio nel thread e ho detto una cazzata. Inoltre io ti riporto l'esperienza di un'altra persona che nulla ha a che fare con tua moglie. 
Anche il fatto che con l'amante riesca a essere se stessa (e passionale) e con te no.. Mi darebbe da pensare..


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Quando prima mi sarei fidato ciecamente di lei anche se fosse ad una festa di soli uomini, adesso non più, e questa cosa mi ha veramente sconquassato il cervello.


oppure, paradossalmente, ti puoi fidare più ora che sa cosa perderebbe e ha provato sulla sua pelle la devastazione di un tradimento.
magari si è anche resa conto di cosa metterebbe in gioco e di cosa perderebbe (te e il cucciolo)


----------

